# A question regarding taking meds at BMQ.



## DanS. (15 Jun 2009)

Hello,

My apologies if this was brought up before. I take two pills every morning, one for my allergys and the other for acid reflux.

Will the pills be considered contraband for BMQ and be taken off me?

Thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2009)

Did you speak to the Recruiting Centre staff about these medications?  Are they prescribed or 'over the counter'?


----------



## DanS. (15 Jun 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Did you speak to the Recruiting Centre staff about these medications?  Are they prescribed or 'over the counter'?



Hello,

The recruiting centre knows about my allergies but not about my acid reflux problem. I am getting a component transfer from the reserves to the regulars and developed acid reflux some time after the medical.

The pills for my allergies are over the counter but the acid reflux pills are prescribed to my Mother who has the same problem as me who has a good medical plan cause the pills are'nt cheap.

Thank you.


----------



## Lil_T (15 Jun 2009)

Be sure when you go to BMQ to tell the medical staff of your conditions - you can't take pills that are not prescribed to you.  They will likely be confiscated as they're not in your name - you'd  be going to the MIR and would be given meds there.  Were you evaluated by your Dr and diagnosed with acid reflux?  If so, your Dr can write a prescription that you can take with you to BMQ.  If you haven't been formally diagnosed with AR you will need to be tested for it (and diagnosed) prior to being prescribed medication by the medical staff.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2009)

DanS. said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The recruiting centre knows about my allergies but not about my acid reflux problem. I am getting a component transfer from the reserves to the regulars and developed acid reflux some time after the medical.
> 
> ...



Not exactly the most civil of responses to a reply.  I hope you conduct yourself in a more civil manner when you eventually get into the Reg Force, if you do get in.

As you're not prescribed the pills, as well as conducting an unsafe practice by using someone else's prescription, you are not likely to be allowed to take pills for your 'acid reflux' on your BMQ.  

Your allergy medication may rule you out of joining the CF anyway.


----------



## DanS. (15 Jun 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Be sure when you go to BMQ to tell the medical staff of your conditions - you can't take pills that are not prescribed to you.  They will likely be confiscated as they're not in your name - you'd  be going to the MIR and would be given meds there.  Were you evaluated by your Dr and diagnosed with acid reflux?  If so, your Dr can write a prescription that you can take with you to BMQ.  If you haven't been formally diagnosed with AR you will need to be tested for it (and diagnosed) prior to being prescribed medication by the medical staff.



Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2009)

DanS. said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your help.



You're welcome. 

You're taking unprescribed, prescription, medication, withholding a change in med status to the CFRC, and asking us how to get around your illegal, immoral behavior? 

Sorry ducky, can't swim in this pond.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

